# Closet Grow queries.



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am about to set up another grow and I have a closet that is 55" wide 20" deep and 63" tall. I'd like to veg 6-10 plants and flower 2-4. I plan on using Fluoro's for veg and 2 150 watt HPS and supplemental CFL's for flowering. What is the simplest and least messy way to ventilate this closet (short of leaving the damn door open)?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 27, 2008)

is this an apt. or a house.?
apt. your screwed....i live in one and ventilation is a royal PITA.
In your own house. if on ground flower use your crawl space (if you have one).
If second floor or attic. Can run duct and fans. Also can branch off your existing duct work for your intake.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 27, 2008)

Just remember,heat goes up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> I am about to set up another grow and I have a closet that is 55" wide 20" deep and 63" tall. I'd like to veg 6-10 plants and flower 2-4. I plan on using Fluoro's for veg and 2 150 watt HPS and supplemental CFL's for flowering. What is the simplest and least messy way to ventilate this closet (short of leaving the damn door open)?



I have a closet that I am using 2 150W HPS and keeping it cool is a piece of  cake.  I have a passive intake and am using a computer fan at the top of the box with 4" ducting that exhausts hot air out into the attic.    

But like Mutt said, how to do this will depend on your particular circumstances.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 27, 2008)

If it Apartment complex and u need Venting in & out then there a solution to ur problem.
Don't what to cut any hole in the cielling for venting then go buy another door (Used)  and make that into ur in & out venting,  vent out on top of door and intake is at the Bottom..

Can cut hole in top of closet and do a repair before U move and Paint They Will Never Know..


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 27, 2008)

It's a house. How have you all dealt with the inevitable insulation that's on the other side of the sheetrock?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 27, 2008)

raoulduke2.0 said:
			
		

> It's a house. How have you all dealt with the inevitable insulation that's on the other side of the sheetrock?


 
Have to work around it and push the insulation around ur hole and make ur hole there and u be fine !


----------

